# Tug hill vs northern VT forecast



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

*Tug hill forecast-North florence, ny*
Tonight Snow, mainly after 4am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -10. Southwest wind 8 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible*.
Wednesday Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 11. Wind chill values as low as -10. West wind 14 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.* New snow accumulation of 6 to 9 inches possible*.
Wednesday Night Snow showers, mainly before 9pm. Low around 0. Wind chill values as low as -20. West wind around 11 mph becoming south after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*
Thursday Snow showers likely, mainly after 10am. Cloudy, with a high near 14. Wind chill values as low as -20. South wind around 16 mph becoming west in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
Thursday Night Snow showers likely, mainly before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around -3. West wind 11 to 15 mph, with gusts as high as 31 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%.
Friday Snow showers likely, mainly before noon. Mostly cloudy and cold, with a high near 4. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
Friday Night A chance of snow showers before 9pm, then a chance for flurries before ending. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 2. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Northern vt, *3300 *feet
Basically just flurries for a week out.

Tonight A 40 percent chance of snow showers, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around -2. Wind chill values as low as -26. Windy, with a west wind 20 to 26 mph. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.*
Wednesday Snow showers likely, mainly before noon. Cloudy and cold, with a high near 3. Wind chill values as low as -27. Windy, with a southwest wind 23 to 29 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. *New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.*
Wednesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around -5. Wind chill values as low as -29. Windy, with a west wind 23 to 28 mph decreasing to 16 to 21 mph after midnight.
Thursday Snow showers likely, mainly between 1pm and 3pm. Cloudy and cold, with a high near 4. Wind chill values as low as -28. Breezy, with a southwest wind 17 to 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.*
Thursday Night A 40 percent chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -8. Breezy, with a west wind 8 to 13 mph increasing to 17 to 22 mph in the evening. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. *New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.*
Friday Partly sunny and cold, with a high near 0. West wind around 16 mph.
Friday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around -8. West wind 8 to 13 mph becoming south after midnight.

*Just follow it over a winter.* Tug hill average snowfall from multiple stations = around 250 inches. Snow ridge is snowiest ski area in east. Really no comparison. Follow the weather for the truth. Also look at the winds in the forecast! 30mph sustained in Vermont. All the pow will be blown off on wind exposed trails obviously. The high peaks of northeast are notoriously wind exposed. Snow ridge, which is on the east side of the tug hill will have great wind protection from prevailing westerlies and obviously not as windy period as high peaks of the greens(4000 feet). Also, it seems as if it's almost always snowing up there on the tug. All you need is a west wind! Great packed powder conditions as well. No reason for snow guns up there! Ride the real stuff! 

Oh and lake effect season is starting to come to end/greatly reduce due to how cold/frozen the lake is getting and lack of arctic air this time of year. If you had followed this all year, tug hill crushed northern vt high elevations when it came to frequency and snow total, which are both important.


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2014)

All true.   As is, molehills vs. Mountains


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

marcski said:


> All true.   As is, molehills vs. Mountains



No argument there. 

500 feet vertical vs 1500+ feet. That's why there ain't no condo's/hotels big resort development on tug hill. But for the best snow conditions, no question tug hill is east coast gold. It's amazing, but the Wasatch range gets more than double the amount of snow as tug hill. Just crazy! I wonder how they keep the roads open in utah


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't understand the point you're trying to make.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Uhhhh, the northern greens from sugarbush to jay averages more than the 250" for tug hill.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm surprised some of those northern vt powder destinations don't cut trails into the ssw to sse side of the mountain. Just for natural powder skiing. Stowe and jay peak, and every mountain except bromley doesn't have s facing slopes, which is insane. I know it's due to sun exposure/sustaining fake snowpack, but who cares if it's natural snow. All the trails generally face northeast, which means they get absolutely slammed by northeast/north winds in a nor'easter. This is why everyone is tree skiing up there. You have trouble finding pow on the trails! lol If they cut some trails in a wind protected area, northern vt trail powder skiing in huge wide bowls would actually be possible. Northeast facing slopes at nearly 4000 feet are like a wind tunnel.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I don't understand the point you're trying to make.





> Uhhhh, the northern greens from sugarbush to jay averages more than the 250" for tug hill.


You guys are new here eh?(or least not familiar with me!)

Quote 1= Figure it out.

Quote 2 = Oh yes absolutely because the resort told you so! That jay cloud is gangster!  HAHA


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2014)

I know you love to point out that ski areas over-inflate their snow totals.

My point was, is there anybody here who said that Tug Hill doesn't get snow?  In fact, this year we've had a number of trail reports from there.

In one post you make up and then defend an argument that nobody is refuting.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> I know you love to point out that ski areas over-inflate their snow totals.
> 
> My point was, is there anybody here who said that Tug Hill doesn't get snow?  In fact, this year we've had a number of trail reports from there.
> 
> In one post you make up and then defend an argument that nobody is refuting.


OMG, the point I'm making is jay peak/stowe/northern vt do not average 375 inches of snow a year, while tug hill gets 250 inches. Even snow ridge lists 250 as their snow total and is backed up numerous climate stations. Snow ridge doesn't BULLSHIT. They keep it real.
And everyone refuted my argument last time I was on here telling me I was full of crap. Just wait, they'll be on here in short order. 
On other sites, I was just cursed out. No real intellectual argument. Immediately telling me to F-OFF after first post just questioning it.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 25, 2014)

I predict this becomes a 20 page circular conversation. Seems familiar.

Northern Vt gets the snow AND has the terrain, that is why people flock there.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> OMG, the point I'm making is jay peak/stowe/northern vt do not average 375 inches of snow a year, while tug hill gets 250 inches. Even snow ridge lists 250 as their snow total and is backed up numerous climate stations. Snow ridge doesn't BULLSHIT. They keep it real.
> And everyone refuted my argument last time I was on here telling me I was full of crap. Just wait, they'll be on here in short order.
> On other sites, I was just cursed out. No real intellectual argument.



If you meet an asshole during the day, it's bad luck.

If you meet assholes all throughout the day, it's probably you.

I do remember saying that it's interesting that Mt. Mansfield's Snow Stake is listed as 227" while Stowe and Smuggs claim over 300".  I'd be interested in hearing why that is.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If you meet an asshole during the day, it's bad luck.
> 
> If you meet assholes all throughout the day, it's probably you.


Relevance to my point? LOL

DEFLECTION


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I predict this becomes a 20 minute circular conversation. Seems familiar.
> 
> Northern Vt gets the snow AND has the terrain, that is why people flock there.


Northern vt claims to get 125 inches more snow on average than tug hill.(nearly an entire seasons worth of snow at mt snow) I'm calling b.s. on that. That's my only point, yet people argue it. 

Ct gets snow too. LOL So does utah and the chugatch range in AK. They have terrain. Irrelevant to my point.


----------



## marcski (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> You guys are new here eh?(or least not familiar with me!)



Actually, you are the new one (troll) here.  Not them.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Northern vt claims to get 125 inches more snow on average than tug hill.(nearly an entire seasons worth of snow at mt snow) I'm calling b.s. on that. That's my only point, yet people argue it.
> 
> Ct gets snow too. LOL So does utah and the chugatch range in AK. They have terrain. Irrelevant to my point.



Does the number they claim matter?  The skiing is what the skiing is.  It's really good, and that's what matters.


----------



## lerops (Feb 25, 2014)

The problem we have in the NE is actually not snowfall. It is preservation.

Say you got 160 inches over 4 months. That's about 10 inches per week. Wouldn't you love once a week 10 inch or twice a week 5 inch snowfall? Obviously, I am simplifying to make a point, but the amount isn't bad, that's the point.

But that's always interjected by rain, 40 degree temperature fluctuations, freezing, thawing, etc. So, the snow we get doesn't keep -- it counts only if you get it until one of these things happen, which is often.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> If you meet an asshole during the day, it's bad luck.
> 
> If you meet assholes all throughout the day, it's probably you.
> 
> I do remember saying that it's interesting that Mt. Mansfield's Snow Stake is listed as 227" while Stowe and Smuggs claim over 300".  I'd be interested in hearing why that is.



the snow reporting numbers at Mansfield is an interesting discussion.  Are you talking about the coop?  If so, the reason it records less than the resort reports is that the coop measures snow in a cylinder as they have for as long as there have been records.  While this is inaccurate because it doesn't catch all the snow that falls because of wind, it is maintained for consistency with historical records.  The Stowe snow reports are legit and they do average about 310" a year.  
I agree with your skepticism about jay.  They may get some more than Stowe but I doubt it's the 350" claimed.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2014)

lerops said:


> The problem we have in the NE is actually not snowfall. It is preservation.
> 
> Say you got 160 inches over 4 months. That's about 10 inches per week. Wouldn't you love once a week 10 inch or twice a week 5 inch snowfall? Obviously, I am simplifying to make a point, but the amount isn't bad, that's the point.
> 
> But that's always interjected by rain, 40 degree temperature fluctuations, freezing, thawing, etc. So, the snow we get doesn't keep -- it counts only if you get it until one of these things happen, which is often.



Exactly


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Northern vt claims to get 125 inches more snow on average than tug hill.(nearly an entire seasons worth of snow at mt snow) I'm calling b.s. on that. That's my only point, yet people argue it.
> 
> Ct gets snow too. LOL So does utah and the chugatch range in AK. They have terrain. Irrelevant to my point.



you're calling bullshit on your own bullshit?  Because no one other than you claims 375" a season.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 25, 2014)

Your a persistent little one. Is your ass still hurting from this spanking?

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-272820.html


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> you're calling bullshit on your own bullshit?  Because no one other than you claims 375" a season.


Jay peak does. Your ignorance is laughable.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Your a persistent little one. Is your ass still hurting from this spanking?
> 
> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-272820.html


I thought I WANT the fight....aren't I troll. Aren't they just moron's feeding me? hmmmm 
20 on 1 is never a good outcome. lol 

http://www.slopefillers.com/resort-trolls/

Someone got the attention of a ski marketing website. Interesting. The funny thing is people think it's just one person. lol


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

lerops said:


> The problem we have in the NE is actually not snowfall. It is preservation.
> 
> Say you got 160 inches over 4 months. That's about 10 inches per week. Wouldn't you love once a week 10 inch or twice a week 5 inch snowfall? Obviously, I am simplifying to make a point, but the amount isn't bad, that's the point.
> 
> But that's always interjected by rain, 40 degree temperature fluctuations, freezing, thawing, etc. So, the snow we get doesn't keep -- it counts only if you get it until one of these things happen, which is often.



I wasn't comparing east to west. I was comparing tug hill to northern vt. Both have the exact thing you were talking about.(thaws ect.) So your point is asinine.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> Exactly


Exactly wrong.lol


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> the snow reporting numbers at Mansfield is an interesting discussion.  Are you talking about the coop?  If so, the reason it records less than the resort reports is that the coop measures snow in a cylinder as they have for as long as there have been records.  While this is inaccurate because it doesn't catch all the snow that falls because of wind, it is maintained for consistency with historical records.  The Stowe snow reports are legit and they do average about 310" a year.
> I agree with your skepticism about jay.  They may get some more than Stowe but I doubt it's the 350" claimed.



I also posted figures from nws at jay peak base. Anyway, this whole thing is a joke because people have an agenda/ego about northern vt being the powder destination of the northeast. They can't handle the truth. I think if jay claimed 550 inches, people would be saying jay gets just as much snow as alta, but the only thing separating them is thaws. Just think how many pow days are had there, even if you took into account thaws. It's laughable.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

lerops said:


> The problem we have in the NE is actually not snowfall. It is preservation.


Another mute point. Pow is tracked out out west at most area's in one day max. You're talking base depth, not amount of true pow days. And like I said I was comparing tug hill, which gets more thaws than northern vt anyway.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I also posted figures from nws at jay peak base. Anyway, this whole thing is a joke because people have an agenda/ego about northern vt being the powder destination of the northeast. They can't handle the truth. I think if jay claimed 550 inches, people would be saying jay gets just as much snow as alta, but the only thing separating them is thaws. Just think how many pow days are had there, even if you took into account thaws. It's laughable.



Everyone gets it. Tug Hill gets more snow than any other ski area in the northeast. All ski areas lie about snowfall totals including Jay (Stowe is usually fair). Jay also manipulates how good the snow is with the photos they take. I'd just rather ski a mountain like Smuggs/Jay because the terrain is a million times better even if they inflate the numbers.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Everyone gets it. Tug Hill gets more snow than any other ski area in the northeast.* All ski areas lie about snowfall totals* including Jay (Stowe is usually fair). Jay also manipulates how good the snow is with the photos they take. I'd just rather ski a mountain like Smuggs/Jay because the terrain is a million times better even if they inflate the numbers.


Snow ridge doesn't lie. Alta doesn't lie.  Wolf creek doesn't lie. Their claims match up. Of course jay manipulates their pictures. They have a guy go into the woods and ski through a wind blown drift. LOL Go into an honest ski shop in northern vt and ask them how often you'll NEED a 120mm plus wide ski in VT.1 or 2 days a year if you're lucky and that's if you live locally or can take off at the drop of a hat. More at tug hill for sure. Anything over 18 inches non wind exposed and 120 comes alive. I would never recommend anyone ski in 2 feet of pow or more with less than 115 with a ton of rocker and very little or no camber. Makes a HUGE difference. Also, there's only a space of 5pm to 9am for that amount of snow to fall untracked. So you're not getting that much usage out of a ski like that in VT.
Now compare that to wolf creek where you'll be using that ski a few times a week at times during the year. Wolf creek average snowfall at base = 435 inches. So basically close to jay peak claims. ABSURD. Absolutely completely asinine. So far out of wack it's ridiculous. Even if jay got that amount, you could never ski it properly a lot of the time anyway due to wind exposure. Very wind effected. It would be like you tried to ski the top of pike's peak. Elevation is relative to surrounding area. That's why vt even at a low elevation is so wind exposed.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> *Tug hill forecast-North florence, ny*
> Tonight Snow, mainly after 4am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -10. Southwest wind 8 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible*.
> Wednesday Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 11. Wind chill values as low as -10. West wind 14 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.* New snow accumulation of 6 to 9 inches possible*.
> Wednesday Night Snow showers, mainly before 9pm. Low around 0. Wind chill values as low as -20. West wind around 11 mph becoming south after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*
> ...



Sure, kid...  Yawn...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Wolf creek average snowfall at base = 435 inches. So basically close to jay peak claims. ABSURD. Absolutely completely asinine. So far out of wack it's ridiculous. Even if jay got that amount, you could never ski it properly a lot of the time anyway due to wind exposure. Very wind effected. It would be like you tried to ski the top of pike's peak. Elevation is relative to surrounding area. That's why vt even at a low elevation is so wind exposed.



+120% is "basically" close to what Jay claims?

I sure would love to get "basically" the same salary next year that I got this year.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> +120% is "basically" close to what Jay claims?
> 
> I sure would love to get "basically" the same salary next year that I got this year.


375 vs 435 is not a big difference.(as the reality of the different area's are) I'd say wolf creek gets DOUBLE the snowfall of jay peak, forget 20% more. Just nitpicking at this point and you know it. 375 vs 435 is not 20% difference anyway

20% of 435= 87
348 would be 20% difference. So it's less than that CLAIMED

*Didn't you just claim I was the ONLY person saying jay peak got 375 average? LMAO*


----------



## Tin (Feb 25, 2014)

In considering whether an individual has thought disorder, patterns of their speech are closely observed. Although it is normal to exhibit some of the following during times of extreme stress (e.g. a cataclysmic event or the middle of a war) it is the degree, frequency, and the resulting functional impairment that leads to the conclusion that the person being observed has a thought disorder.


_Alogia_ (also _poverty of speech_) – A poverty of speech, either in amount or content; it can occur as a negative symptom of schizophrenia.[SUP][1][/SUP]


_Blocking_ – An abrupt stop in the middle of a train of thought; the individual may or may not be able to continue the idea.[SUP][7][/SUP] This is a type of formal thought disorder that can be seen in schizophrenia.[SUP][1][/SUP]


_Circumstantiality_ (also _circumstantial thinking_, or _circumstantial speech_) – An inability to answer a question without giving excessive, unnecessary detail.[SUP][7][/SUP] This differs from tangential thinking, in that the person does eventually return to the original point.


_Clanging_ or _Clang association_ – Ideas that are related only by similar or rhyming sounds rather than actual meaning.[SUP][7][/SUP] This may be heard as excessive rhyming and/or alliteration. e.g. "Many moldy mushrooms merge out of the mildewy mud on Mondays." "I heard the bell. Well, hell, then I fell."


_Derailment_ (also _loose association_ and _knight's move thinking_) – Ideas slip off the topic's track on to another which is obliquely related or unrelated.[SUP][7][/SUP] e.g. "The next day when I'd be going out you know, I took control, like uh, I put bleach on my hair in California."


_Distractible speech_ – During mid speech, the subject is changed in response to a stimulus. e.g. "Then I left San Francisco and moved to... where did you get that tie?"


_Echolalia_ – Echoing of another's speech that may only be committed once, or may be continuous in repetition. This may involve repeating only the last few words or last word of the examiner's sentences. This can be a symptom of Tourette's Syndrome. e.g. "What would you like for dinner?", "That's a good question. _That's a good question_. _That's a good question_. _That's a good question_."


_Evasive interaction_ – Attempts to express ideas and/or feelings about another individual come out as evasive or in a diluted form, e.g.: "I... er ah... you are uh... I think you have... uh-- acceptable erm... uh... hair."


_Flight of ideas_ – Excessive speech at a rapid rate that involves fragmented or unrelated ideas. It is common in mania.


_Illogicality_ – Conclusions are reached that do not follow logically (non-sequiturs or faulty inferences). e.g. "Do you think this will fit in the box?" draws a reply like "Well duh; it's brown, isn't it?"


_Incoherence (word salad)_ – Speech that is unintelligible because, though the individual words are real words, the manner in which they are strung together results in incoherent gibberish, e.g. the question "Why do people comb their hair?" elicits a response like "Because it makes a twirl in life, my box is broken help me blue elephant. Isn't lettuce brave? I like electrons, hello please!"
_Loss of goal_ – Failure to follow a train of thought to a natural conclusion. e.g. "Why does my computer keep crashing?", "Well, you live in a stucco house, so the pair of scissors needs to be in another drawer."


_Neologisms_ – New word formations.These may also involve elisions of two words that are similar in meaning or in sound. e.g. "I got so angry I picked up a dish and threw it at the geshinker."


_Perseveration_ – Persistent repetition of words or ideas even when another person attempts to change the topic.e.g. "It's great to be here in Nevada, Nevada, Nevada, Nevada, Nevada." This may also involve repeatedly giving the same answer to different questions. e.g. "Is your name Mary?" "Yes." "Are you in the hospital?" "Yes." "Are you a table?" "Yes." Perseveration can include palilalia and logoclonia, and can be an indication of organic brain disease such as Parkinson's.


_Phonemic paraphasia_ – Mispronunciation; syllables out of sequence. e.g. "I slipped on the lice and broke my arm."


_Pressure of speech_ – Unrelenting, rapid speech without pauses.It may be difficult to interrupt the speaker, and the speaker may continue speaking even when a direct question is asked.


_Self-reference_ – Patient repeatedly and inappropriately refers back to self. e.g. "What's the time?", "It's 7 o'clock. That's my problem."


_Semantic paraphasia_ – Substitution of inappropriate word. e.g. "I slipped on the coat, on the ice I mean, and broke my book."


_Stilted speech_ – Speech characterized by the use of words or phrases that are flowery, excessive, and pompous. e.g. "The attorney comported himself indecorously."


_Tangentiality_ – Wandering from the topic and never returning to it or providing the information requested. e.g. in answer to the question "Where are you from?", a response "My dog is from England. They have good fish and chips there. Fish breathe through gills."


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 25, 2014)

Snowlover, first let me say that I am a big fan of your work. Second, I have a question. You keep mentioning mountains like Jay and Stowe. How do you feel about Killington? They claim to get 250" of snow on average, yet they sure seem to have to rely a lot on snowmaking. Do you believe their 250" a year claim?


----------



## Euler (Feb 26, 2014)

Tin said:


> In considering whether an individual has thought disorder, patterns of their speech are closely observed. Although it is normal to exhibit some of the following during times of extreme stress (e.g. a cataclysmic event or the middle of a war) it is the degree, frequency, and the resulting functional impairment that leads to the conclusion that the person being observed has a thought disorder.
> 
> 
> _Alogia_ (also _poverty of speech_) – A poverty of speech, either in amount or content; it can occur as a negative symptom of schizophrenia.[SUP][1][/SUP]
> ...



Diharrea trollalia...the troller spews bullsh@&$t without any seeming control of the fingers, mimicking  the spasming of a rectal sphincter.


----------



## dmw (Feb 26, 2014)

So maybe you're right. Congrats. Shouldn't you have something better to be doing, driving to Tug Hill perhaps?


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 26, 2014)

Uh Oh... Here we go again :sigh:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 26, 2014)

OK,the way I figure it ,21 feet of snow now leaves your beloved bump at 479 vertical.Are you serious?Who f-in cares about some little pimple on the map?There are many places in the world it snows more but so what if its on a little kiddie hill.Get over yourself and your little baby ski area.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Another mute point. Pow is tracked out out west at most area's in one day max. You're talking base depth, not amount of true pow days. And like I said I was comparing tug hill, which gets more thaws than northern vt anyway.



Many of us wish your points were mute.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> 375 vs 435 is not a big difference.(as the reality of the different area's are) I'd say wolf creek gets DOUBLE the snowfall of jay peak, forget 20% more. Just nitpicking at this point and you know it. 375 vs 435 is not 20% difference anyway
> 
> 20% of 435= 87
> 348 would be 20% difference. So it's less than that CLAIMED
> ...




Like most of your arguments, you have it wrong.  120% of Jay's claim of 375" (your argument) is 450".  I was rounding off the top off my head, but it's actually closer to 118%.  Either way, you claimed it was "basically double".


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

can anyone recommend a good motel near tug hill?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow I don't know where to begin


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> can anyone recommend a good motel near tug hill?



http://www.orchidkeyinn.com/


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> can anyone recommend a good motel near tug hill?


There is a motel right at the foot of the "mountain" :wink:, Towpath, I tried to negotiate a lower rate there, but they wouldn't budge. I kept throwing out numbers as I walked out the door. I ended up staying at The Edge Hotel  http://www.theedgehotel.com/, nothing special, humongous parking lot to accommodate snowmobiler's trucks and trailers. The burgers at their bar/restaurant, The Boondocks, on rt 12, are outstanding. I paid $89 plus tax, came to $100 on the nose for a room, continental breakfast included.The problem with staying near Snow Ridge, is that you're competing with hoards of snowmobilers for rooms, if not, I'd expect to pay about half what I did. The Edge is about four miles from Snow Ridge.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

bvibert said:


> http://www.orchidkeyinn.com/


Ha


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> There is a motel right at the foot of the "mountain" :wink:, Towpath, I tried to negotiate a lower rate there, but they wouldn't budge. I kept throwing out numbers as I walked out the door. I ended up staying at The Edge Hotel  http://www.theedgehotel.com/, nothing special, humongous parking lot to accommodate snowmobiler's trucks and trailers. The burgers at their bar/restaurant, The Boondocks, on rt 12, are outstanding. I paid $89 plus tax, came to $100 on the nose for a room, continental breakfast included.The problem with staying near Snow Ridge, is that you're competing with hoards of snowmobilers for rooms, if not, I'd expect to pay about half what I did. The Edge is about four miles from Snow Ridge.



There are hotels you can stay at for less than 60 bucks in utica right off the highway. There's a budget inn in barneveld for around 50 bucks. It's only 30 miles from snow ridge and there's nothing to do up at snow ridge other than ski anyway. lol....They smash you with hotel fees once you get on the tug hill with access to snowmobile trails. It's all about snowmobiles. If it wasn't for that, you could probably get a rooom for 40 bucks up there.


----------



## Euler (Feb 26, 2014)

Why stop at Snow Ridge when you could drive another her hour and get to the mighty mighty Dry Hill?  It's even smaller !


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Like most of your arguments, you have it wrong.  120% of Jay's claim of 375" (your argument) is 450".  I was rounding off the top off my head, but it's actually closer to 118%.  Either way, you claimed it was "basically double".


What the hell...It was basically similiar according to *their* claims. My claim was it was probably double. But that's a different figure.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

SIKSKIER said:


> OK,the way I figure it ,21 feet of snow now leaves your beloved bump at 479 vertical.Are you serious?Who f-in cares about some little pimple on the map?There are many places in the world it snows more but so what if its on a little kiddie hill.Get over yourself and your little baby ski area.



Well, in closing, ec skiing basically sucks if you want to ski pow regularly on a big mountain. Duh! If northern vt was getting nearly 400 inches a year of snow....it would be getting a TON more than tug hill and people would see it as a pow destination. It's NOT a pow destination. Not even close. Alta gets MORE than *double* snowfall of tug hill, which gets way more than northern VT. Do the math! Oh and that doesn't even include the thaws that destroy packed pow conditions that turns it into ice.(same on tug hill, but they get so much snow so it's much better than vt for consistency) Higher humidity. Terrible winds. So even that sucks. Snow gun reliant in Vermont....enough said


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Well, in closing, ec skiing basically sucks if you want to ski pow regularly on a big mountain. Duh! If northern vt was getting nearly 400 inches a year of snow....it would be getting a TON more than tug hill and people would see it as a pow destination. It's NOT a pow destination. Not even close. Alta gets MORE than *double* snowfall of tug hill, which gets way more than northern VT. Do the math! Oh and that doesn't even include the thaws that destroy packed pow conditions that turns it into ice.(same on tug hill, but they get so much snow so it's much better than vt for consistency) Higher humidity. Terrible winds. So even that sucks. Snow gun reliant in Vermont....enough said


Now does that mean I would never visit a vt resort or you can't have pow days? Of course not. It's just doing a fair comparison. That's all. You guys can't seem to handle the truth. Stop living in a bubble.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> can anyone recommend a good motel near tug hill?


Buget inn in barneveld. If you are looking for *cheap*. Towpath and edge hotel if you are looking for something close. The edge is real nice and has Jacuzzi in some of the rooms if you want a nice getaway in a nice hotel room.


----------



## Tin (Feb 26, 2014)

Have you ever been there?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

I really don't know what Snowlover/Snowmaggedon/Ricardo's issue with Northern VT (specifically Jay) is. Seems like he/she is putting A LOT of energy into trying to "educate" everyone that Vermont isn't a powder destination or something. Did he get fired from a resort in N VT or have a bad experience at one? Who knows but every one of his threads, no matter if it is AZ, EpicSki, or TGR seems to turn into


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I really don't know what Snowlover/Snowmaggedon/Ricardo's issue with Northern VT (specifically Jay) is. Seems like he/she is putting A LOT of energy into trying to "educate" everyone that Vermont isn't a powder destination or something. Did he get fired from a resort in N VT or have a bad experience at one? Who knows but every one of his threads, no matter if it is AZ, EpicSki, or TGR seems to turn into



Damn I missed the Ricardo Snowmen one!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

He's like the rainman of the east coast skiing world....time for a new topic, no one cares


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover has convinced me to give up my place at Sugarbush and become a passholder at Snow Ridge.   Who cares about skiing 2000+ feet of vertical with a variety of terrain in the Mad River Valley when I get so much more snow on a 500 foot hill in Turin, NY.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

Bash Snow Ridge all you want, I'll be skiing a foot of pow Friday, how about you?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> I really don't know what Snowlover/Snowmaggedon/Ricardo's issue with Northern VT (specifically Jay) is. Seems like he/she is putting A LOT of energy into trying to "educate" everyone that Vermont isn't a powder destination or something. Did he get fired from a resort in N VT or have a bad experience at one? Who knows but every one of his threads, no matter if it is AZ, EpicSki, or TGR seems to turn into



That's one of the best animated GIFs that I've seen...

At least this thread now has something interesting in it!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Bash Snow Ridge all you want, I'll be skiing a foot of pow Friday, how about you?



Go get it. The bashing is more about the messenger and his overall troll...I'd take a foot on just about anything.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 26, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Go get it. The bashing is more about the messenger and his overall troll...I'd take a foot on just about anything.



Exactly. Nothing wrong with Snow Ridge. Not their fault that they have a bad PR rep


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2014)

Forget Snow Ridge and the western U.S.  How deep is the pack ice in the arctic ocean these days?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2014)

One day i need to check iut Snow Ridge, because if Cornheads epic trio reports nit because if the person who hates east coast riding.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Go get it. The bashing is more about the messenger and his overall troll...I'd take a foot on just about anything.


HAHAHA LMAO....You just made my point
All you guys were bashing snow ridge calling it a mole hill and then BOOM, cornhead says he's heading their and suddenly...it's "go get it"
YOU guys are so BIASED it's ridiculous. Just be honest you don't like ME.....It's not that I'm wrong. You just don't like me.(I don't like 99% of the people on here anyway. A bunch of jerks who cant' handle someone with a different opinion without attacking them) That and you can't take the facts that northern vt exaggerates! Period. You like the idea that a east coast ski area with 2000 vertical gets nearly 400 inches even if it's not true. Northern VT is like santa claus. It's fun to believe in, but it's a fantasy.

Well boo hoo!


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> . Not their fault that they have a bad PR rep


It's funny you should mention PR/Marketing.
Snow ridge tells the TRUTH about their average snowfall, unlike northern vt area's. I wonder how many people would bypass going to snow ridge who enjoy good snow over vertical because these ski area's have lied and said they get way more snow than the tug hill. Just think about some of the people in this thread that truly believe jay's 375 is real and tug hill gets 250. They'd plan trips to VT over tug hill, EVEN if they prefered good snow over vertical. Me personally? Give me 500 feet vertical with good powder/packed powder over 3000 feet of ice crap. Any day of the week. The choice should be left up to the consumer which they prefer. Most people have this ridiculous idea that central to northern VT get more snow than tug hill.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

I think someone asked this question earlier.... Have you ever skied at Jay? (retracting hand quickly from the mouth of the troll) :smash:


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh and for anyone who hasn't skied snow ridge, it basically skis similar to mohawk, about the same vertical/acreage except add feet and feet of snow!  It has a constant pitch unlike some area's. Great little affordable hill.....Oh and 18 dollar lift tickets on weekdays. THE WAY SKIING SHOULD BE! NO CONDO'S NO B.S. JUST GREAT SNOW AND AFFORDABLE LIFT TICKETS. Snow ridge is the bomb! I wish mt snow and snow ridge would switch geographic positions so I could actually make day drips there instead of only once or twice a year. Hell, even with 50 dollar hotel, snow ridge is still cheaper than just a lift ticket mt snow! LOL


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

^ That didn't answer my question.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Kind of funny how snow ridge can get by with 18 dollar lift tickets and make a healthy profit with way less crowds than elsewhere, yet you fools believe those resorts charging outrageous lift prices have to. It's GREED!(and the fact that they service the upper class with all the b.s. that comes with that). Screw that crap.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

^ That didn't answer my question...


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> ^ That didn't answer my question.


Some people I have on ignore. You I don't yet.  I could easily lie, but I'll tell the truth. I've never skied jay or stowe. Too far of a drive/too expensive for nothing special snow wise especially since I don't even tree ski. I know this play. If I say no....than you'll say well how do you know anything? Well of course that's like saying I can't tell what the temperatures are if I'm not standing outside. There's something called a thermometer. As I've stated a thousand times. Just follow the radar/nws reports/forecasts for an entire year.(radar picks up on microclimates..."jay cloud") Check climate data from official stations. And anyway, you'd have to work at the mountain/ski the mountain 7 days a week to really see first hand anyway. Then you'd have to live on the tug hill for a few years for compairson  purposes as well since it's all relative. Visiting is irrelevant for finding snowfall averages. You could visit a ct mountain and get 2 feet of untracked. THat's called luck


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

why do you care what others do / think?  ski the places you like, don't worry so much about the rest of us.


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> *Tug hill forecast-North florence, ny*
> Tonight Snow, mainly after 4am. The snow could be heavy at times. Low around 7. Wind chill values as low as -10. Southwest wind 8 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *Total nighttime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible*.
> Wednesday Snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 11. Wind chill values as low as -10. West wind 14 to 17 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%.* New snow accumulation of 6 to 9 inches possible*.
> Wednesday Night Snow showers, mainly before 9pm. Low around 0. Wind chill values as low as -20. West wind around 11 mph becoming south after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 80%. *New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.*
> ...



Who really cares!  Most here will Ski Jay , Stowe, Smuggs, etc before Snow Ridge no matter what the snow depth is.  This post seems to be looking for a debate that ends badly!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

One thing with Lake effect snow is that it starts to tapper off in the late winter/early spring due to less cold air moving over the lakes. The Mtns of northern VT often continue to crank out decent snow amounts into early April. Hell last MAY 26th I was skiing 18"+ of fresh snow at Jay. And that 18" didn't even get included in their season total.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> One thing with Lake effect snow is that it starts to tapper off in the late winter/early spring due to less cold air moving over the lakes. The Mtns of northern VT often continue to crank out decent snow amounts into early April. *Hell last MAY 26th I was skiing 18"+ of fresh snow at Jay.* And that 18" didn't even get included in their season total.


Yes it tapers off, but they still get nor'easters just like vt! There's also still lake enhancement going on in late march. Also, lake ontario doesn't freeze completely over so it's not a sudden stop like over every single other lake. Lake erie shuts down HARD once that lake freezes up. May 26th is a complete fluke and you know it. How wet was that cement anyway? lol


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

dlague said:


> This post seems to be looking for a debate that ends badly!


What debate! I say my piece and people attack. It always ends badly since they can't prove me wrong. Hell last time, some guy came on here trying to prove me wrong and posted jay peaks nws climate station at the base level, which just added more evidence to my argument. The mod deleted all that unfortunately. It was quite amusing.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> why do you care what others do / think?  ski the places you like, don't worry so much about the rest of us.


I could careless about the people I'm arguing on here with. I just find it amusing how dumb and arrogant some of these people are and it's quite gratifying to see a bunch of dumb sheep keep contradicting themselves 20 on 1 and still can't make 2 +2 = 5 even though they really want to. I also find it annoying that the general population believes northern vt gets nearly 400 inches. I'm trying to pull the wool off their eyes.

It was quite easy to shut me up...."yeah jay exagerattes, tug hill gets more. More vertical at jay" Case closed, but not on the internet. It goes on for pages!!


----------



## Tin (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Euler (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> HAHAHA LMAO....You just made my pointJust be honest you don't like ME.....It's not that I'm wrong. You just don't like me.(I don't like 99% of the people on here anyway.
> Well boo hoo!



Quoted for truth


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2014)

I can see this thread is moving along nicely.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I could careless about the people I'm arguing on here with.



so what you're saying is you do care a little?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Tug hill average snowfall from multiple stations = around 250 inches. Snow ridge is snowiest ski area in east. Really no comparison.



I went on the Snow Ridge website to try & get some visual confirmation of your claim, but their cam is down.  I tried over & over, but no luck. Which is odd, as today is one of the weekdays they aren't actually closed. 
Here, you give it a try:  http://www.snowridge.com/

You freely interchange 'Snow Ridge' and 'Tug Hill,' but Tug Hill is a _huge_ area extending over four (4) counties: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tug_Hill
Are you claiming that your huge snow totals apply to the entirety of Tug Hill, or only Snow Ridge? If you're claiming the entire 4 county area, can you provide specific snow totals on specific dates throughout the ski season for all towns encompassed in the Tug Hill region?

Finally, if Snow Ridge does, in fact,  receive such massive amounts of deep powder, doesn't the lack of pitch prevent you from actually skiing it?  Wouldn't that require Snow Ridge to groom it out to make it skiable?  Which, of course, defeats your original claim of Utah-like pow skiing in Tug Hill.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

legalskier said:


> *Finally, if Snow Ridge does, in fact,  receive such massive amounts of deep powder, doesn't the lack of pitch prevent you from actually skiing it?  Wouldn't that require Snow Ridge to groom it out to make it skiable?  Which, of course, defeats your original claim of Utah-like pow skiing in Tug Hil*l.


You don't need a really steep pitch to ski pow. Just check trip reports others have posted and numerous video's I've posted in the past.
Get a pair of heavily rockered 115's and you can ski pow on moderate slopes EASILY AND HAVE A TON OF FUN. 100 aint fat. What do you think they do out west when there's avalanche danger? They ski less steep stuff.

I've already posted all the answers to your questions in numberous other threads on numerous websites. I'm not rehashing it out again. Check the buffalo national weather service. They have everything you need. I'm not doing it for you.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

legalskier said:


> I went on the Snow Ridge website to try & get some visual confirmation of your claim, but their cam is down.  I tried over & over, but no luck. Which is odd, as today is one of the weekdays they aren't actually closed.
> Here, you give it a try:  http://www.snowridge.com/
> 
> You freely interchange 'Snow Ridge' and 'Tug Hill,' but Tug Hill is a _huge_ area extending over four (4) counties: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tug_Hill
> ...


God is this a dumb post.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Finally, if Snow Ridge does, in fact,  receive such massive amounts of deep powder, doesn't the lack of pitch prevent you from actually skiing it?  Wouldn't that require Snow Ridge to groom it out to make it skiable?  Which, of course, defeats your original claim of Utah-like pow skiing in Tug Hill.


It can http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ing-Day-2013-2014-Season?highlight=snow+ridge


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 26, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Finally, if Snow Ridge does, in fact,  receive such massive amounts of deep powder, doesn't the lack of pitch prevent you from actually skiing it?  Wouldn't that require Snow Ridge to groom it out to make it skiable?  Which, of course, defeats your original claim of Utah-like pow skiing in Tug Hill.



Just when I thought this thread was beginning to lose steam!


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Finally,* if* Snow Ridge does, in fact,  receive such massive amounts of deep powder, doesn't the lack of pitch prevent you from actually skiing it?  Wouldn't that require Snow Ridge to groom it out to make it skiable?  Which, of course, defeats your original claim of Utah-like pow skiing in Tug Hill.


If? LOL! 
No the tug hill gets No powder! 
*Yes they groom EVERYTHING flat. LMAO!*

I've skied pow at powder ridge, which is incredibly flat. Flatter than mt southington. Slow of course, but still fun. Snow ridge is MUCH steeper than that.

See this is the type of imbecile statements I have to deal with on here.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> If? LOL!
> See this is the type of imbecile I have to deal with on here.



Now you're just blatantly trying to put on probation/banned :roll:. That's right... I keep feeding the troll hoping he dies of e-gastrointestinal issues.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

That post by legalskier was so dumb I'm wondering it was a "real" post or someone just trying to light a fire


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Now you're just blatantly trying to put on probation/banned :roll:. That's right... I keep feeding the troll hoping he dies of e-gastrointestinal issues.



So he's right then? They groom everything flat at snow ridge? Tug hill doesn't get a lot powder? You can't ski pow at snow ridge?

That shouldn't get me banned. I call it like I see it.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm a troll because I think snow ridge gets more snow than northern vt and you can ski pow on moderate slopes? Remember this asinine debate before?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Remember this asinine debate before?



No, can you refresh my memory?


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> No, can you refresh my memory?



It's called a search function. Can you handle that with your limited IQ?

Aww did I hurt your feelings talking about your little shit home state of Vermont? I'm soooo sorry. Can't handle that you don't the big snows like out west? 
(note I actually like vermont, but no comparison to west or tug hill)

Douche


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> So he's right then? They groom everything flat at snow ridge? Tug hill doesn't get a lot powder? You can't ski pow at snow ridge?
> 
> That shouldn't get me banned. I call it like I see it.



You can call it like you see it all you want without resorting to name calling.  You've already been put on timeout once, the next step is a permanent ban.

So, either find a way to act like a civil human being, get lost, or we will do it for you.  The choice is yours.


----------



## marcski (Feb 26, 2014)

Free GSS!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I predict this becomes a 20 page circular conversation. Seems familiar.
> 
> Northern Vt gets the snow AND has the terrain, that is why people flock there.



Well, if this don't lock up then I'm taking the claim for calling this thread from the start


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

bvibert said:


> You can call it like you see it all you want without resorting to name calling.  You've already been put on timeout once, the next step is a permanent ban.
> 
> So, either find a way to act like a civil human being, get lost, or we will do it for you.  The choice is yours.



i WAS JUST banned again?

Ok no name calling. I will take a break from this now anyway. Time to slay dat pow!


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> I've already posted all the answers to your questions in numberous other threads on numerous websites. I'm not rehashing it out again. Check the buffalo national weather service. They have everything you need. I'm not doing it for you.



I have no intention of doing your research for you.  You're the one making the claims, thus you're the one with the burden of proof.

A burden which you cannot sustain because of the essential flaw in your argument from the start-- i.e. that large areas like jay Peak allegedly do not receive as much snow as they claim because a different region, Tug Hill, receives a lot of snow.

This is what's called a non sequitur.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

Almost made it two hours without giving the troll a meal. :beer:


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

legalskier said:


> I have no intention of doing your research for you.  You're the one making the claims, thus you're the one with the burden of proof.
> 
> A burden which you cannot sustain because of the essential flaw in your argument from the start-- i.e. that large areas like jay Peak allegedly do not receive as much snow as they claim because a different region, Tug Hill, receives a lot of snow.
> 
> This is what's called a non sequitur.


I think you're baiting me.  You have way too many posts on here to make the statements you made. You must have checked trip reports.

 Direct any questions about how snow ridge MUST groom everything flat towards cornhead. LOL 





Cornhead said:


> It can http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ing-Day-2013-2014-Season?highlight=snow+ridge


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

Funny thing is, they did groom between dumps, that's why the snow was only 4', not the 5 1/2' that fell over three days. If they hadn't groomed a strip on the edge of each trail, it would be unskiable. Snowboarders, especially light ones, were the trailblazers that day. See, snowboarders are good for something. 

Snow Ridge is not above inflating snowfall claims either, I skied there once this year after a claimed 14" snowfall, it was more like 8-10", it's just a fact of life. That's one thing AZ is good for, honest condition reports from fellow members, that, and playing with trolls!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm perfectly content allowing Snowlover to get one over on all of us by skiing Snow Ridge exclusively while the rest of us are forced to suffer by skiing at Jay Peak, Stowe, and other such areas.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Funny thing is, they did groom between dumps, that's why the snow was only 4', not the 5 1/2' that fell over three days. If they hadn't groomed a strip on the edge of each trail, it would be unskiable. Snowboarders, especially light ones, were the trailblazers that day. See, snowboarders are good for something.


Get a wider with 100% rocker ski(camber even in the middle section defeats rocker) if you were having trouble. I don't agree at all that it's unskiable. 

People were having a blast. 
Again, forget all this core stuff that none of you do anyway in powder like you see hucking off cliffs and going down the fall line in pow at 70mph. I like having fun and coming back in one piece.
Heaven! 
http://www.newschoolers.com/watch/694042.0/Snow-Ridge-Powder-Day?c=11&o=8&t=6


Some pics
Continuous pitch


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Does it have the pitch of alta or vetical? No, but it's without question the best snow on the ec.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Cornhead, have you ever actually skied that amount of powder on a steeper slope? Near 60 inches? A lot of times people just have trouble in powder whether in a wide ski OR narrow because of lack of skill set in that discipline. Then blame lack of pitch. Wide ski helps you maintain neutral stance so you don't have the quad buring backseat stance. 

Again, you're not going to find that deep of powder at any other resort on the ec untracked with no wind on it. If vt gets 3 feet, it's getting hammered by winds due to a very strong low that's required to dump that amount. Also, a lot more skier's hitting it. And 3 feet is ONLY 36 inches. They've gotten 77 inches in 24 hours at montague. Not going to find that outside of the west coast

Cornhead, what type of ski's you rocking when you out int that? Please tell me big banana rocker with no camber or very low camber with 115+? And by little camber, I mean when you place the ski's together there's very little room in between. High rise camber defeats that rocker in tip/tail. New Rossi "powder" ski's have too much camber and not enough tail rocker! More of all mountain ski that is good in pow and great on groomers,  but can't compare to a ski with less camber in pow. Some ski's have camber in the middle, but it's very low rise so that's a lot better than what rossi has come out with.

Wide underfoot ski floats like a snowboard. That's why you thought the snowboarders were so good!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2014)

I think I'd have needed a snowboard on each foot to float my fat ass that day, I wasn't on carvers, Mantras 98mm underfoot, early rise. I was just grateful they stayed attached to my boots all day, woe to those that didn't, like looking for a needle in a haystack.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> I think I'd have needed a snowboard on each foot to float my fat ass that day, I wasn't on carvers, Mantras 98mm underfoot, early rise. I was just grateful they stayed attached to my boots all day, woe to those that didn't, like looking for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Terrible ski for deep pow like that. That ski is a stiff ski designed for groomers and light pow. It's not a floating machine. Forget the marketing talk. 98mm sink like a rock bro! That's not fat! They don't really float. They sink. Ask anyone who tackles deep pow. 115 minimum for haikkado. And those conditions that day are japan deep pow conditions. And the fact that the pitch is not steep makes a true fatty even more neccessary. I've skied both widths in pow. No comparison. Trust me.  Get a true rockered ski. Your ski is a all mountain ski. Not a pow ski. You also want a SOFTER ski. Not a stiff ski so the rocker can do it's job! The ski flexes in the powder to float you. Look at a volkl "two" if you like volkl. 124 underfoot. Then you can actually slarve turns and slay the pow. Your tail is locked in that mantra. Forget all this b.s. in this thread and just listen to me bro. The volkl two is medium flex for a ski that size.

Have you skied 60+ inches on a steep slope before? Anyone trying first time to ski that deep of pow is going to have trouble/learning the first time obviously no matter the pitch


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

P.S. The volkl two's will float you like having a snowboard on each foot


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 26, 2014)

My take away from this thread:

I'm an ignorant, brainwashed lemming, but if I buy some new equipment and drive 3/4ths of the way to Cleveland or Toronto, I might achieve an orgasmic epiphany of gigantic proportions and return home with inchoate scorn for the marketing departments of various ski resorts.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes, to flat for me too really enjoy myself with multiple feet of snow. Terrain trumps all.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Have you skied 60+ inches on a steep slope before? Anyone trying first time to ski that deep of pow is going to have trouble/learning the first time obviously no matter the pitch



Yes.  Back in the day (college) at Alpine Meadows.  7.5 feet (reported) over 3 days.  We skied Beaver and Estelle bowls - on old-school 198 "straight" GS skis.  Yes - we had to lean back like crazy!  Skiing powder when you can't "bounce" off the bottom is definitely more challenging.  And this snow was the denser variety that you get in the sierra's - you don't really "sink" as much as you do in the real light stuff.  (And these bowls had a moderate pitch - and we didn't stop - and luckily didn't crash, either!).  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Yes.  Back in the day (college) at Alpine Meadows.  7.5 feet (reported) over 3 days.  We skied Beaver and Estelle bowls - on old-school 198 "straight" GS skis.  *Yes - we had to lean back like crazy!*  Skiing powder when you can't "bounce" off the bottom is definitely more challenging.  And this snow was the denser variety that you get in the sierra's - you don't really "sink" as much as you do in the real light stuff.  (And these bowls had a moderate pitch - and we didn't stop - and luckily didn't crash, either!).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Cool! If you could ski those, you'd rip on modern stuff!
Like that guy in the 3rd pic! Look at how far back he's leaning. That's what I LOVE about fat ski's. No leaning back. It's amazing it took so long for ski technology to come up with that simple concept of the spatula. Oh another thing, lake effect snow is some of the driest snow on the planet. 30 to 1 ratio's are not unheard of. Very fluffy. Here's focecast starting tonight. Lake effect machine is on AGAIN. Unfortunately, snow ridge is not in the bullseye. 18 inches tonight near fulton.(and that's on top of what already fell) Probably about 6-10 inches more at the ridge. ..LAKE EFFECT SNOW ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 PM EST
THIS EVENING...
...LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TO 10 PM
EST THURSDAY...

* LOCATIONS...LEWIS COUNTY. HEAVIEST SNOW NEAR CARTHAGE THIS
  EVENING. HEAVIEST SNOW EXPECTED ACROSS THE TUG HILL AND
  SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE COUNTY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING.

* TIMING...ADVISORY THROUGH 10 PM THIS EVENING. WARNING FROM NOON
  THURSDAY THROUGH LATE THURSDAY EVENING.

* ACCUMULATIONS...AROUND 2 INCHES ADDITIONAL THIS EVENING. 4 TO 6
  INCHES THURSDAY...AND 4 TO 6 INCHES THURSDAY EVENING...LEADING
  TO STORM TOTALS OF 8 TO 12 INCHES IN THE MOST PERSISTENT SNOWS.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Again, you're not going to find that deep of powder at any other resort on the ec untracked with no wind on it.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUBkSp87WdQ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

fbrissette said:


>



Actual evidence that Vermont mountains actually have powder has no place in this thread. Clearly I need to move to central NY to ski real powder.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

fbrissette said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUBkSp87WdQ



Drifts in the tree's my friend. Show me that on a wide trail. We are talking about 60 inches of snow at tug and more at times. Jay got about 3 feet AT MOST in that storm vs 60 inches. That hardly ever happens anyway.

Jay peak storm:
http://nyskiblog.com/forums/#nabble-td3779550

http://www.tetongravity.com/blogs/V...ng-After40-Inch-Storm-In-February-5834581.htm
Funny how I couldn't find any amazing pics *except for glades.* Check the trails in that video. Doesn't look like 40 inches. Most trails look heavily tracked out and you can even see exposed parts of the trail due to wind exposure. They only show a real trail for a slit second.Jay peak claims 40 inches in *48 hours.* *So you're not skiiing 40 inches untracked on a trail*. At snow ridge you can ski 40 inches untracke or more due to lake effect intensity.(and their closed monday/tuesday allowing pow to build up) You can get that amount from open to close before anyone can get at it.

No one says jay peak can't get big dumps. Hell 38 inches fell in central ct last year! It's all about how often. I'm sure someone could pull video from nemo from sundown. Sundown ended up with 2 feet, but gunbarrel was so wind driven it was ridiculous. The storm was ferocious to drop that amount of snow. 4 foot drifts....then ice/winddriven cement.


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_nek said:


> actual evidence that vermont mountains actually have powder has no place in this thread. Clearly i need to move to central ny to ski real powder.



glades....glades....glades.....drifts....drifts...drifts! Lol!


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

If you want to ski drifts in the woods, then you can get it. Wide open pow trails with wide sweeping turns in 60 inches untracked, I don't think so. Maybe once a decade if at all. lol You'd have to have 60 inches fall at jay peak with little to no wind from close until open. Yeah I'm not sure that's every happened. Tug hill has recorded 77 inches in 24 hours, which is a world record. Oh and then you have vt crowds as well tracking it out


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

this is boring now


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Actual evidence that Vermont mountains actually have powder has no place in this thread. Clearly I need to move to central NY to ski real powder.



Show me that amount of powder with someone standing at the bottom of a LONG wide open trail at jay peak. Please.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2014)

snowy, where'd you end up going last storm, wildcat?  how was it?


----------



## Snowlover (Feb 26, 2014)

Case closed on who gets bigger dumps
http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/cmb/extremes/ncec/mantague-ny-snowfall-24hour.pdf


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2014)

Snowlover said:


> Show me that amount of powder with someone standing at the bottom of a LONG wide open trail at jay peak. Please.


Please tell me why I should stop in the middle of my deep powder runs to take a picture of someone standing in snow in order to please your burning desires?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> this is boring now



yup


----------

